# Hi,New TT just joind the forum



## DUBAI

hey everyone,

my name is Ghanem AlMuhairi, and i just bought a 2001 5-speed manual quattro 225hp TT,and i think im going to like it :mrgreen: .

going to get the pictures after few days,and i really cant wait to make it reach over 300hp :twisted: .

just asking, what cars will i be able to race and win with the TT, like th new GTI, or even the 350z? :?:

cheers..!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum 2CVs and beetles are easy meat :lol: :lol:


----------



## ducati998

Hi Ghanem
Where in Dubai are you, i am presently working at the MIS shipyard in Sharjah, i have a new TTs Roadster at home in the uk, my friend here in shipyard has an Audi Rs6 which he puts to good use against 350 z,s Gtr,s etc


----------



## magic1

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum

Thought all 225's only came in 6 speed manual??


----------



## Buzzer

Hi All,
I have just joined the band of TT owners - and I have to say I am smiling. Bought a 2000 roadster,and am thoroughly impressed with the quality of this car. Car has a serious amount of history,and it appears all the niggles have ben ironed out under warranty.Can any of you hardened TT owners give me some advice on care of this car - as I think I will keep it for quite a while. Mileage is 76000, and I will be doing about 4k per year. Thanks


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Welcome!


----------



## Buzzer

Thanks Doc - Nice wheels


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Buzzer said:


> Thanks Doc - Nice wheels


Cheers buddy :mrgreen:


----------



## DUBAI

thanks all,

well i got the car 2days back, dad brought it home cuz he got it for a really good deal around 8000$ as dad told me i thought it will be the 225 and told me it had a quattro sticker in the back, but i found it was the 180 and FWD [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
im just going to drive it for a year as im going to continue my studies in U.S .
anyway its really great.

ducati998, will im from ajman but no one outside of UAE will ever know it :mrgreen:


----------



## ducati998

hey there i usually go to the Kepinski hotel Sports Bar ,the Arjman Beach Hotel and the Outside Inn , thats where i do my drinking  b coz as you know Sharjah is a dry state in more ways than one :?


----------



## DUBAI

hhahahah, yeah for sure

i used to go to the Kempinski hotel gym, but there is no time now.

btw do you know anyone who can tune or remap my TT in UAE and for how much they do it?.

enjoy your drinks, and never drive or ajman police will be waiting for you [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

